# Scouring calf?  New at raising calf, need help



## FarmLover (May 18, 2012)

Is it possible to mix milk replacer to thick and give a calf scours?  I switched measuring cups and I think this is what happened.  I was feeding 1 cup (8 oz) per 2 quarts and he was fine.  Found different measuring cup and measured out 8 oz but seemed like more powder, figured I would try.  Well my calf is a little looser and he seems a little reluctant to eat but does.


----------



## Cricket (May 18, 2012)

http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2952-calves-scours

Hi, I would check this page out.  It is in the section for general herd emergencies, scroll down to the calves section.  Changing the amount of milk replacer can definitely start scours, but it could be he was headed that way anyway.  Check out this page before you give him any more milk, as if he's starting to scour and you feed him as usual it'll make things worse.

Welcome to BYH and keep us posted!  Good luck!


----------



## FarmLover (May 18, 2012)

Would a person really take a calf entirely off milk if it is scouring?  I have electolytes and had been giving him some until I ran out and then that was about the time the milk powder was accidentally doubled for 2 days.  Should I just cut milk in half along with electrolytes?


----------



## redtailgal (May 18, 2012)

Taking them off milk for 24 hours will not hurt them, esp if he is scouring due to a milk overload.  I always take calves off milk if they are scouring, and the poop generally clears up with in 24 hours, sometimes in less than 12 if they are not scouring badly.  24 hours of no milk, will not hurt him, I promise.  If your worried about energy etc, add a little yougurt to his electrolytes....that will give him a little sugar boost, help with energy, plus add some positive bacteria to his stressed gi tract.

This is esp true in a calf that is a little reluctant to eat.  His belly hurts and by giving milk you are running an added risk of bloating him.

If you want to cut his milk in half along with electrolytes, go ahead.  You'll have to do what you think is best.  But putting milk in an already upset GI slows the process of stopping the runs.

I recommend withholding milk until the poop is puddiny.......then doing a day of half strength milk.

eta:  when you say you ran out of electrolytes and then the milk was doubled.........Were you giving him electrlytes BEFORE the scours started?  I really wouldnt recommend that at all......electrolytes within the body are a delicate balance and giving them to a healthy animals throws things off kilter, putting them at higher risk for scours, bloat and a myriad of other problems.  You'd be slowly overdosing them on the electrolytes.......I've seen calves die from this.


----------



## elevan (May 18, 2012)

FarmLover said:
			
		

> Would a person really take a calf entirely off milk if it is scouring?


Yep.  Think of it the same way you would a person who has diarrhea...the doctor tells you to go on a clear liquid diet - the same applies here.


----------



## FarmLover (May 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the good advise!  This morning he has "puddin poop" again and wants to eat very badly.  He is very energetic again an is nibbling on a little hay and calf starter.  I did take some warm soapy water and wash him off a little.  He really liked it and decided to "go potty" while I was doing so.. lol.  I didn't mind because the scours had cleared and then we proceeded to clean up the pen, freshen up the water, etc.  I did add a little milk into the electrolytes to ease him back into it.  Just more to flavor the milk at about 1/4 the milk I would give a healthy calf.  I will take it slow and bump up to 1/2 and then hopefully to 100% again by tomorrow.

Thanks again, I really enjoy getting the advise from experienced folks!


----------



## Cricket (May 19, 2012)

Glad he's improved--it's so hard to feel like you're starving them, but when you see improvement that fast it helps.  Continued good luck!


----------



## redtailgal (May 19, 2012)

Watch carefully for signs that his bowels are getting loose again.  If he goes backwards, ease up on the milk and progress more slowly.

Glad he is doing better!


----------



## FarmLover (May 21, 2012)

So far so good, I am easing back into the milk.  He is drinking water from his bucket too so that really keeps my spirits up.  I am starting to add an extra 1/4 cup of milk replacer a day (will watch if anything changes and adjust) until I get him up to normal (recommended) amount of power per quart.
As a side note, he has a lot of energy and wants to buck around and leap and all sorts of good calf stuff after a feeding.  Nothing better than a healthy herd!  He also nibbles on hay and been giving him a little calf starts and he likes "chewing" on something a little.

Thanks!


----------



## redtailgal (May 21, 2012)

Great news!

Him liking to chew will make things so much easier when it's time to wean.  Be careful though, they are like toddlers at that stage, anything you lay down is fair game.  I've seen them eat screws, and one even ate a sock at one point.  

If you plan on halter breaking him, I'd recommend that you start now if you havent already.  It's easier when you do it early.........my bottle babies wear a halter and are led to and from their bottle EVERYTIME starting at the first bottle (provided they are healthy).  They take to it quickly that way, but trying to halter break a 3-4 month old is hard work and takes longer.

If he is a single calf with no one to play with, you can give him a basketball or soccerball.  Sometimes they will play with it.......it helps keep them out of trouble. well, usually.


----------



## FarmLover (May 21, 2012)

I like the basketball/beach ball idea, I will have to put one in there for him.  Yeah he chews on the wood all around his been so I've been "calf proofing" the pen so he doesn't find something he shouldn't have.  He doesn't really do much munching on it just tests things out.

Halter, yes, I tied one last night quick just to get something on his head/face so he will get use to it.  If I don't get him going on it now I can see this calf being a little bugger to control as he is probably the most spunky calf I have seen.  He is a lot of fun, him and I play and push each other around a little after the bottle.

One thing I have seen calves get in trouble with is plastic twine, plastic sheeting, etc.  Plastic is a real bad thing in a calf's mouth/throat,stomach!


----------



## redtailgal (May 21, 2012)

I had to help doctor a calf once that had eaten a pair of women's underwear off the lady's clothes line.  

It took several days and some serious pooping, but they finally came out.  Strangely, that lady didnt want her underwear back!


----------



## MrsKK (May 23, 2012)

I'm glad that calf came back for you.  Once they start going downhill it can be a lot of work to get them turned around.  You may want to get a jar of powdered probiotics and add them to his bottle, following label directions.  It will help get the flora in his stomach going, which will help him get more nutrition from the hay and grain he is nibbling on.

Calves are a blast, aren't they?  Do you have any pictures to share?


----------



## FarmLover (May 23, 2012)

MrsKK said:
			
		

> Calves are a blast, aren't they?  Do you have any pictures to share?


----------



## redtailgal (May 23, 2012)

What a lovely lil one!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (May 23, 2012)

FarmLover said:
			
		

> MrsKK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a cutie!  Congrats!


----------

